# Best Tire Inflators To Keep You Rolling In Your BMW



## Magile (Aug 31, 2021)

x


----------



## Magile (Aug 31, 2021)

I’ve used this pump successfully for years of (BMW) motorcycle travel. It is a robust & reliable device. BR M









CyclePump


CyclePump® EXPEDITION Tire Inflator Here at BestRest we’ve made a lifetime commitment toward getting you back on the trail as quickly as possible after you get a flat tire. That’s what makes a CyclePump a CyclePump. US Patent D800,788. July 18 2017: Motorcycle Consumer News awarded the...



bestrestproducts.com




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

For topping off tires... Topeak Joe Blow hand pumps. The Dualie is high-volume and the gauges go to 75 PSI, high enough for a (60 PSI) compact spare.

...no batteries or cords. The base is high-strength plastic, doesn't rust and stain your trunk carpet.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

I picked up a "VacLife" portable air compressor earlier this year (23k reviews on Amazon). I've used it a few times to top off my tires but haven't had to use in an emergency situation. The features I appreciate are: plugs into car's 12V power outlet, auto shut off based on PSI you select, cord/hose is long enough to reach all tires, built in light, small and lightweight, cheap. Only complaint is that it's not the most powerful, so each tire can take a few minutes to fill.


----------



## sweengolly (Sep 13, 2007)

In the process of buying a Viair product (forgot model #) for the RV which will double for the bimmer in transit with performance non RFs. These are the go-to inflators for many RVrs because they’re reliable, have reasonable fill times, and can compress 100+ PSI. Good ratings on Amazon.


----------



## UDMDriver (Oct 4, 2013)

I like this one because it has 12/120v input power options and dual pumps so it pumps things up super fast. Auto shut-off at desired pressure too.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RM5D9C3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_2Si5rvboGSw5a


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

I have used VIAIR brand for a long time they are fast and work great but I manage to break the plug end on each one I buy at least once. (usually from slamming in the door). I have to get a new end to repair to keep in wife's e70 but I use a Milwaukeee M12 inflator now and keep in my car. It's not as fast but no cord and auto stop very nice.


----------



## Nightdriver (Mar 6, 2009)

I've used this Slime compressor (well one like it) for 10 years now. I like the screw on hose. All the quick connect hoses in the past have not lasted very long for me.


https://www.amazon.com/Slime-40051-Digital-Tire-Inflator


----------



## DAllen57 (Oct 29, 2020)

Autoputzer said:


> For topping off tires... Topeak Joe Blow hand pumps. The Dualie is high-volume and the gauges go to 75 PSI, high enough for a (60 PSI) compact spare.
> 
> ...no batteries or cords. The base is high-strength plastic, doesn't rust and stain your trunk carpet.
> 
> View attachment 1045429


@Autoputzer it is good to see someone who actually thinks and knows how to get things done. I have used a hand bicycle style tire pump to top up the tires on my car (and bicycle) for over 30 years. I even use it to top up the donut spare once a year when I pull it out of the trunk of my car. When I was travelling a lot and staying at a remote location for weeks or months at a time I always used to put my bicycle tire pump in the trunk of my car. Good to meet you brother. Now let's show these kids how things get done!


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

VIAIR 85P Portable Air Compressor , Black Amazon.com

M12 Compact Inflator Kit Amazon.com

Holy crap I bought mine on sale was $80 tool only. 

The viair is great been using for half a decade.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

DAllen57 said:


> @Autoputzer it is good to see someone who actually thinks and knows how to get things done. I have used a hand bicycle style tire pump to top up the tires on my car (and bicycle) for over 30 years. I even use it to top up the donut spare once a year when I pull it out of the trunk of my car. When I was travelling a lot and staying at a remote location for weeks or months at a time I always used to put my bicycle tire pump in the trunk of my car. Good to meet you brother. Now let's show these kids how things get done!


👍
Although, because of the cold snap I had to add two PSI to all four tires on Frau Putzer's X3 this morning. That took 25 to 30 pumps per tire. I do short strokes, since I'm sitting on a mechanic's stool.

My ~12 year old Topeak is working fine, but 245/50-19's have a large volume and I keep them at 40 PSI. My pump is a high-pressure, low-volune model. The low-pressure, high-volume Topeak "Dualie" has been sold out for months.

Bicyclists are often tree huggers, and they get mad when they have to send things to the landfill. So, they demand repairability. Topeak sells parts for their pumps.


----------



## jetskifast (Jun 18, 2016)

Milwaukee 2475-20 M12 Compact Inflator (Tool Only) — Toolbarn.com 
I have found a Milwaukee M12 air compressor to work very well on my cars and Motorcycles.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

jetskifast said:


> Milwaukee 2475-20 M12 Compact Inflator (Tool Only) — Toolbarn.com
> I have found a Milwaukee M12 air compressor to work very well on my cars and Motorcycles.


That’s what I usually use now but it’s half the speed of the VIAIR. The auto stop and no cord It’s wonderful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg Weiss (Nov 17, 2021)

If you're already rocking Makita 18V power tools, I really like their inflator. It's reassuringly solid and Makita has a great rep! Had mine for about 6 months now and all my other Makita tools going on 3 years.










Makita DMP180ZX 18V LXT® Lithium-Ion Cordless Inflator, Tool Only - - Amazon.com


Makita DMP180ZX 18V LXT® Lithium-Ion Cordless Inflator, Tool Only - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow.that looks awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TA Stewart (Apr 15, 2021)

HI All,
The thought a tire inflator on-board is a good preparation for the "worst day" on the road.
I liked the #1 rated unit as it did the job at a very reasonable price....BUT it has 2 issues:

1-The unit Requires batteries to power the electronics (that will die over the years) when a pure
analog system relying Only on the tire pressure, needing no electronics. EXAMPLE: all the
gauge in my Royale Formula Ford racecar are analog, using No battery and they are very accurate 

2- As an example: after "7 years of happy motoring", do you expect those batteries to still be alive...or degraded?

3-There is nothing more reliable that the hand-pump....but a bunch of work to get a tire back up.

-On to the on-board air pump: I liked the initial pump for $25, BUT, in my '17 BMW X3, I found No 
ROOM to store the unit in the accessory compartment on the left rear side. If any one knows of
a hiding spot for the recommended air pump, please let me know!

For me, the solution is the Windgallop Car Tire Inflator Portable Mini Air compressor for tires, 12V,
analog non-electric gauges, ($20) (on Amazon)that measures only Air Pressure.

Cheers,
Terry



,


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

I looked into how to tap into the pump for the air springs. I think that's about 160psi. Just need a regulator and a long hose to reach each tire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PrfNyr (Dec 1, 2021)

moRider said:


> I picked up a "VacLife" portable air compressor earlier this year (23k reviews on Amazon). I've used it a few times to top off my tires but haven't had to use in an emergency situation. The features I appreciate are: plugs into car's 12V power outlet, auto shut off based on PSI you select, cord/hose is long enough to reach all tires, built in light, small and lightweight, cheap. Only complaint is that it's not the most powerful, so each tire can take a few minutes to fill.
> 
> View attachment 1045428


I have this unit too. I love it!


----------



## jetskifast (Jun 18, 2016)

Magile said:


> I’ve used this pump successfully for years of (BMW) motorcycle travel. It is a robust & reliable device. BR M
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment 1045411

[/QUOTE]
Use the same air pump on my BMW R1250GSA and F650GS. Very compact for motorcycle use plus built heavy duty.


----------



## ThatKasper (Jan 1, 2012)

Eli Madero said:


> *(Updated 11/29/2021)*
> 
> Having the best tire inflator in your BMW can be the difference of you making a quick repair or endlessly waiting for roadside assistance to come to your aid, so why not be prepared with the best.
> 
> ...


 fwiw Every Slime I've purchased has quit working within months, 4-5 uses max. I'm on #3 now but haven't tired it in over a year, no doubt dead.


----------



## exceltireg (Aug 25, 2021)

I liked *VacLife Portable Inflator *machine a lot because I can carry this small machine in my car and take it anywhere. If I get stuck in a forest or a deserted place, then this machine can help a lot. It can inflate any standard car tire in seconds. Also, it is easy to operate.


----------



## Diven Baker (May 21, 2021)

Highly recommend the Lokithor JA301, It is very handy in a low tire or low battery emergency. It is also great to use around the house for airing up BMW tires, or jump starting your lawn tractor.Pumps fast and quiet. Jump Starter 2000A with Air Compressor 150PSI-Lokithor JA301


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

Those last two look awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## exceltireg (Aug 25, 2021)

I like Dewalt 20V Max Cordless Inflator because it uses a power tool battery, which is a great solution for filling up BMW's tires. This digital inflator air machine has high-volume modes, ideal for vehicle tires.


----------

